# Fasting solved my stomach pain



## chapchap (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm 26 years old and had had intermittent stomach cramps and bloating since my early teens. Over the last couple of years it got worse and worse until I was severely bloated after every meal and any pressure on my stomach at any time would irritate it and cause severe pain, I felt bloated all the time. I had to wear all of my trousers unbuttoned all the time!

I tried going on the FODMAP diet twice and it made absolutely 0 difference which made me wonder if diet was the issue. I came across the idea that fasting could help and decided to do a 5 day water fast. It sounds extreme but when you are in that much discomfort any possible solution is worth exploring. I'll let you do your own research into fasting but it's actually quite easy - the first two days are tiring but after that it's actually a great experience For evolutionary reasons (we used to be hunter gatherers who wouldn't always have food available) we are actually very well adapted to fasting and can process energy from fat reserves more efficiently than we can from food in our digestive systems. After the first two days had passed I felt great and was extremely productive, on top of that it gave my digestive system a complete rest.

I finished the fast in February and my issues have been completely solved since. I have now noticed that my stomach does feel a little funny after eating rice, which I used to eat a lot of. But I didn't notice any difference when giving up rice for prolonged periods during various diets prior to the fasting. My theory is that my digestive system had got into such a state that it just needed a proper rest.

I'm posting here as this may be helpful to other people, if you haven't already then give it a go. Our digestive systems weren't designed to be constantly bombarded with food. Fasting is actually a really enjoyable, if a little weird, experience after the first two days - I'm actually doing another 5 day fast next week just for the other benefits.

Here is a link to a lot of info about fasting:

https://soilandhealth.org/wp-content/uploads/02/0201hyglibcat/020127shelton.III/020127.toc.htm

and here is a documentary about it on youtube:


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Good to hear, chapchap!

I did a 7 day water fast (see link below) to try to stop my IBS-C a few months back. It didn't work, but I went from taking 5 Intestinal Formula # 1's per day down to two a day, so there was definite progress.

After the fast? I felt incredible. During it? No energy at all. Dead.

I just did a 5 day juice fast, but the only reason I did that was because I was going to do another 7 day water fast right afterwards, but I got sick (bronchitis) and didn't want to do a water fast with icky phlegm sitting in my intestines (that I couldn't spit out) for a week straight. Time permitting and as soon as I feel better I'll juice fast for a couple of days again to help clear me out, then do a colon prep cleanout, then do a 7 day water fast once again. I think it's important to have your intestines as clean as possible pre-fast to get the best results.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/345778-can-fasting-rid-you-of-chronic-constipation/

_____________________

"The Fasting Cure"

http://apache2.pum.edu.pl/~fasting/upton.pdf

Take care!


----------

